# coolant gushing



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

There is coolant gushing out as soon as its poored in the over flow tank. It seems to be comming out of the center of the motor by the intake manifold. Any ideas?


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

You took to the internet before looking?

Electric coolant recirculation motor. Get to looking, remove the covers, use a flashlight.


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

Yea thats what i was thinking but most people said that you wouldnt actualy see any coolant on the ground because the engine heat would make it evaporate.


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

who are these people?:facepalm:


----------

